# Hot shot trucking quote?



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Anyone have any tips on how to get a fair hotshot shipping quote? Greater ATL to DFW; one riding reel mower, which can be driven onto flatbed.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Have you tried Uship.com?


----------



## cody09 (3 mo ago)

.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I had three different Toro triplexes shipped to me over the course of a couple years a while back...
Toro 2000D Reelmaster shipped from New York via uship.com $800
Toro 3150Q Greensmaster - Shipped LTL freight from Florida - I believe that was around $650
Toro 3100D Reelmaster - shipped LTL freight from Ohio - $800 

The first one was driven into and off of an enclosed 35' cargo trailer. The other two were crated and I picked them up at the local LTL freight company, The freight company loaded them via a forklift onto my utility trailer and I uncrated and drove off the tailer once at the house. 

Not much help on your question just thought I would throw in my .02

John


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Diesel over $5/gal kind of takes 'fair' out of the equation. 😬


----------

